# NetGear router and MacBook problem



## dvni1 (Jul 25, 2006)

I just bought a MacBook and Im having problems getting it connect to the internet from my home network.  I'm using a NetGear WGR614 v5  router with 128 bit encryption, which works fine as a wireless connection for our PC.  On the MacBook however, when I check the network connection through the Network dialog box under System Preferences, I get a message that says AirPort is connected to the network HOME.  AirPort has a self-assigned IP address and may not be able to connect to the internet.  According to the NetGear setup guide, the computer must be configured to obtain IP and DNS addresses automatically via DHCP.  I tried to configure the the network on the TCP/IP screen  under <Configure IPv4> I have Using DHCP selected, and when I click <Renew DHCP Lease>, nothing happens  it still cant connect to the internet.  I've read the other related threads and tried adding a $ in front of the 26 character key when asked for a WEP password and made sure that PPPoE on the MacBook is off, but both to no effect.  At this point, I've kind of reached the end of my very limited understanding of this stuff (I don't actually understand any of the terminology I've just typed), so any suggestions would be much appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## jhawk28 (Jul 27, 2006)

I just started having the same problem on my Netgear FWG114Pv1. Was working fine for a while, and it started happening 2 days ago. I've had this router for over a year and I never had problems with my iBook G3 800(Airport).

Joshua


----------

